# How do I make my sound louder?



## kakashirev

If it something with my speakers? Or do I need to get something else?

I basically want to get Kashmir by Led Zeppelin pumping and rattling the entire house. Childish, yes. Awesome, Very Yes.

If I need to buy something (Bigger speakers, something else), let me know what it is, where to get it, and how much it costs.

If it's something I can just fix by messing with my computer, let me know how to do it! My friend (I_g0t_owned) is great with computers and can help me out.


I've got dell (yes, laugh) and it's a 02 or so version, if that matters. 

Thanks very much for the help.


----------



## 8210GUY

It is a hardware limitation, you have a couple of choices depending on the hardware you have.

First if you have an audio amp near to the PC you could use the line out from the PC and plug into the line in (or aux) on the audio device (e.g. Hi Fi), you can then play it through that as loud as that equipment will allow.

Secondly you can buy a speaker system for your PC that has an amp built in, but cost and choice in this area depends purely on your budget and requirements, and needless to say you can get some extremely good and expensive set ups, so you need to be a bit more specific with this, but the other thing to remember is your current hardware will also have a bearing on what you get, for example theres no point getting a 7.1 surround system if you sound card can't produce that format, so you may want to consider a new card at the same time if you want something really special.

Needless to say the first option is the cheapest as it only requires a jack to jack lead of the length you require and the plugs to suit each component, the second option is fairly open ended, but if you want to go this way reply back with your system specs and budget and we can try to suggest some good options, but it's fair to say your can't go wrong with creative, certainly where sound cards are involved anyway.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d

I will simply take the speakers from a box i saw on the ground at his house and hook them up but can you explane the importance of a clean pc to him as he has not cleaned his in 4-5 years (he wont let me do it ) even though there is linp blocking almost all ventelation from the back (this is visable from the outside of his pc)

it has a 
p4 2.8 ghz 
768mb ram
geforce 4 (64mb)
onboard sound
psu is whatever it came with (~300watts)


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d

and win xp pro:4-thatsba


----------



## 8210GUY

Well clean PC has 2 meanings to me, and both are extremely important so I'll cover them both.

First clean from infection, thats a bit obvious really but none the less very important, and more so if you keep delicate info on your system such as bank details etc, but even if your too young to have such things at this time there are still 2 very important things to remember, first by getting in the habit of protecting your PC now will make you as safe and aware as is possible for when you do start to use such details on your system.
And secondly if you get an infection, although you may not care, the infection can and often does use your connection to take part in DOS attacks (Denial Of Service) on major web sites, and your isp can block your net access because of such things whether you knew about it or not because you didn't protect yourself against such things, so make sure you have a good firewall, anti virus and malware scanners installed and kept updated and run regularly to maximise your safety, there are many free options around and I could go on listing them, but I'll leave that for the pro's to cover.

Now the second way of keeping clean, and the way I suspect you mean the most is from dust, open up your case and look at the amount of dust inside, this need to be cleaned out on say an annual basis to keep your system running the best, by allowing dust to get in the way of vents and fans etc you are not getting the cooling that your PC requires which can end up in your PC overheating which could in the worst case take out some of your components such as motherboard etc, and the problem with a dirty PC is it is self perpetuating, the more dust inside the more dust blown into the air by the fans, the more dust in the air the the more dust the PC will suck back into the PC, until eventually it can no longer cool your system and it overheats and starts to crash, and once at this stage it will only get worse and can lead to permanent damage, so keeping it clean is very important.

But going by the spec listed above you will be looking at a new PSU at some point, especially if your going to upgrade in the future, I only mention it so it doesn't catch you by surprise and so you can keep your eyes open for a good deal while you have the time to shop around, hopefully that covers everything that was needed, if not just holla.


----------

